# lollipop with crunchy pieces of sweets



## klaudit

Can you please confirm whether the following translation is correct?

Lízátko s křupavými cukrovínovymi kousky 
 
 
MANY THANKS!!!


----------



## jazyk

The best I can think of is _lízátko s křupavými sladkými kousky._


----------



## ilocas2

I also can't think of anything better than this (or with reversed word order). In every case "cukrovínovymi kousky" is nonsense.


----------



## Prefabri

Sweets can also be translated as "cukrátka" (only used in plural). But to use it in your sentence, "...s kousky cukrátek", would sound a little stilted. Nor "sladkými kousky" find I lucky, because the whole lollipop is sweet, so why to stress some extra sweet pieces on it.
Maybe the correct way to translation would be possible if the picture of the lollipop is available!


----------



## winpoj

> Sweets can also be translated as "cukrátka" (only used in plural).



I disagree with the claim about the plural. "Cukrátko" can be and is used in singular too.


----------



## Prefabri

Okay, agree with the correction. It´s just not that usuall, as far as I know. Maybe I wrote off the singular just because I myself cannot remember using the word even once in that singular form. It´s potencially possible though, definitely.


----------



## Garin

I do not think I have ever tasted, or seen such a product but if I had to translate it I would probably say/write:
_lízátko se sladkými křupinkami_


----------

